# **  مساعدة بخصوص تسجيل شريط كاسيت  **



## elamer1000 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام المسيح معاكم

ممكن حد يساعدنى فى تسجيل شريط كاسيت

انا عندى البرامج دى كاملة

Audio Recorder Deluxe

FairStars Recorder

وعندى jet audio

وعندى كابل بيوصل الكمبيوتر بالكاسيت

جربت الكابل والبرامج بس الصوت كان واطى خالص لا يسمع بالاذن المجردة حفيف يعنى

جربت التسجيل بالمايك كان مسموع

بس علشان يبقى افضل اعمل ايه

والصيغة الامثل هى  mp3

واللى عنده طريقة يتفضل

وللعلم

العظة هنا مسجلها بالمايك

وشكرا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

بص انا كنت بقولك

بس اطرح الموضوع دة

احسن بالترانيم

هما بيفيدوك اكتر

عندهم تجارب كتير


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2010)

*بص ياسيدى انا بسجل عادة بالجيت اوديو 
بتجيب جاك اوديو وتحطه فى فتحة المايك فى الكمبيوتر والناحية التانيه فى ناحية السماعات فى الكاسيت
وتفتح الجيت اوديو 
وبعدها ريكورد 
وبعدها علم جنب ستريو ميكس على الشمال وبعدها تدوس ستارت يبدأ التسجيل وبعدها تشغل العظه فى الكاسيت لو هى بتبدأ عطول 
او حتى لو جت حته فاضيه فى الاول  ابقى اقطعها 
مشكلة الصوت الواطى ممكن تكون بسبب ان الجاك مهزوز مثلا 
جرب الطريقة اللى بقولك عليها وربنا هيدبر 


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *بص ياسيدى انا بسجل عادة بالجيت اوديو
> بتجيب جاك اوديو وتحطه فى فتحة المايك فى الكمبيوتر والناحية التانيه فى ناحية السماعات فى الكاسيت
> وتفتح الجيت اوديو
> وبعدها ريكورد
> ...




جرب الطريقه دى وقولنا النتيجه ايه معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

*طريقه التوصيل بين المسجل والكمبيوتر لتسجيل اكثر وضوحا 







طريقة التسجيل من المسجل إلى الكمبيوتر 
السلك رقم ( 1 ) يستخدم ولكن التسجيل عن طريق هذا السلك 
يكون غير صافي بدرجة كبيرة . ويستخدم مع المسجلات الصغير والعاديه








السلك رقم ( 2 ) وهو أشد وضوحاً في التسجيل وأكثر صفائاً 
ويستخدم مع المسجلات الكبيره ..













طريقة التسجيل من الكمبيوتر إلى المسجل 
السلك رقم 1يستخدم ولكن التسجيل عن طريق هذا السلك 
يكون غير صافي بدرجة كبيره . ويستخدم مع المسجلات الصغيره والعاديه 






السلك رقم 2وهو أشد وضوحاً في التسجيل وأكثر صفائاً 
ويستخدم مع المسجلات الكبيرة 






وهذا شرح آخر ...







وهذا شرح منقول من أحد المنتديات

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


كتير مننا احيانا بيبقى عايز ينقل ملف صوتي على الجهاز ..
احيانا من كتر ما بيحب يسمع سورة معينة لشيخ معين او مقطع صوتي بيحبه 
مع كتر الاستخدام بيبوظ .. 

وكمان لو واحد عايز ينقل ملف صوتي على النت من الكاسيت بتاعه .. 

حنعرف مع بعض ان شاء الله الطريقة :

1- اول حاجة لازم يبقى عندك وصلة اوديو .. معروفة جدا .. ممكن تيجبها من اي كهربائي ..

زي اللي في الصورة دي :



ولكي يظهر الصوت في سماعة جهازك 
يجب أن تكون إعدادات كرت الصوت كالتالي :
























2- طريقة التوصيل : 

طرف حتحطه مكان الهيد فون او الميك في الكاسيت ..
والطرف التاني حتحطه في ال line in في جهازك .. 

ولمزيد من التوضيح : 
الشكل ده موجود في اغلب الأجهزة 






ممكن عندك يبقى موجود بالطول بالعرض مش مشكلة .. المهم انهم بيبقى تلاتة بالشكل ده 

حتلاقيه مكتوب تحتهم او مرسوم رسمة معينة تحتهم 

في واحدة بتاعة السماعات العادية بتاعة جهازك وواجدة بتاعة المايك 
والتالتة بتاعة ال line in هي دي بقى اللي حتحط فيها الطرف التاني من وصلة الأوديو ..

خلاص كده التوصيل تمام .. 
​*


----------



## elamer1000 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*jet audio بيسجل wav

الصوت عالى خالص

وبيعمل دوشة

من فين يتغير












هو اقوى صوت من البرنامجين الباقين سجلت ترنيمة بكلهم

هو الاعلى

بس عاوز يبقى الانقى كمان من غير تشويش

وهجرب اسجل تانى

اى نصيحة
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *بص ياسيدى انا بسجل عادة بالجيت اوديو
> بتجيب جاك اوديو وتحطه فى فتحة المايك فى الكمبيوتر والناحية التانيه فى ناحية السماعات فى الكاسيت
> وتفتح الجيت اوديو
> وبعدها ريكورد
> ...




تم التجربة

وهنكررها تانى واشوف فين المشكلة عاوز انقى صوت

وشكرا لتعبك


----------

